#ubuntu-us-me 2013-04-09
<A-Lo-81_> morning @ all
<A-Lo-81_> morning
<Devo-Kun> Good morning :)
<Devo-Kun> A-Lo-81_: how are things in Cumberland?
<A-Lo-81_> pretty good, a little rain but thats all right
 * Devo-Kun is heading in to work
<A-Lo-81_> ha i'm allready there ;-)
<A-Lo-81_> where do you work devo-Kun?
<Devo-Kun> Portland
<Devo-Kun> I work for a cloud company based in NYC that has an office in Portland.
<Devo-Kun> What's your gig A-Lo-81_ ?
<Devo-Kun> man A-Lo-81_ is hard to type
<A-Lo-81_> i work at LL Bean in returns and as a freelance web developer
<Devo-Kun> Cool.
<Devo-Kun> Are you off today? Or do you work nights?
<A-Lo-81_> whats the weather company you work for? i'm off at beans today and allready worked a bit as web developer. watching soccer now
<Devo-Kun> Not weather.
<Devo-Kun> Cloud as in Internet services: https://aws.amazon.com/
<Devo-Kun> This link is probably more appropriate for this channel: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<A-Lo-81_> i know what cloud services are it was a joke, apparently not a good one
<A-Lo-81_> lol
<Devo-Kun> :)
